# Best resorts in Nags Head?



## BillH15284 (Jul 8, 2007)

We are planning a trip for summer 2009 to the Outer Banks in North Carolina, and it appears that Nags Head is the most central location for touring.  I find 5 timeshare resorts there; Dunes South, Bodie Island Beach Club, Ocean Villas I, Ocean Villas II, and The Windjammer.  Which of those resorts do TUG members prefer?  Our considerations include a nice kitchen, jacuzzi, easy access to the beach, washer-dryer in unit, TV in the bedroom, ocean view, good condition of unit and resort, restaurants nearby, wi-fi would be nice, spacious units, and a nice pool.

Also, what about the resorts in Kill Devil Hills.  Are these central enough to see all of the Outer Banks from Corolla to Ocracoke?


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bill, if you do a search you'll find a lot of good info on this topic.  We are also going to the Outer Banks in 2009.  Hopefully Dunes South or Outer Banks Beach Club I or II.

Anne


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 9, 2007)

Kitty Hawk,KDH and Nags head are close together. Short drive to Corolla on one end of the island. A different feel as it is only 20 yrs developed,very nice.In the opposite direction it's a long drive to Cape Hatteras and then one needs to take the free car ferry to Ocracoke Island. You can do this in a day. Sadly,we missed the Shipwreck museum on the drive to the ferry. 

Don't expect fancy resorts they are plain like Cape Cod resorts. Some are better than others. Beach is wonderful and so is the area.  We stayed at Golden Strand,older resort,clean and killer ocean view from our unit. Many like Outer Banks BC. OBBC II is across the street. Just remember that all units do not face the ocean if that is key to where you stay. It is not an easy trade to OBX in the summer months.

Are you II or RCI?


----------



## somerville (Jul 9, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> OBBC II is across the street.


Only the units with a Friday checkin are across the street.  Most of OBBC II sits next to OBBC I on the oceanside of Virginia Dare Trail.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 9, 2007)

First, Bodie Island Beach Club no longer exists.  It was damaged in Hurricane Isabel, mostly restored and largely reopened, but then fell victim to a takeover artist.

The other four Nags Head resorts have about 75 units between them.

Nags Head is the most central location for seeing all of the Outer Banks.  You don't mention Manteo, a bit to the west, but there are a number of sights to see there as well such as the Lost Colony historic site and museum, Festival Park historic museum, and Elizabeth II ship replica.  If you can't get in at Nags Head, Kill Devil Hills is also reasonably convenient, and has a bit more timeshare.

Of the Nags Head resorts you ask about:

1) nice, well equipped kitchens - all
2) jacuzzi in unit - Ocean Villas I, Ocean Villas II
3) easy access to beach - all
4) washer-dryer in unit - Dunes South, Ocean Villas I, Ocean Villas II
5) TV in bedroom - Ocean Villas I, Ocean Villas II
6) ocean view - Dunes South, Ocean Villas II, The Windjammer (Ocean Villas I has one storey buildings which are behind the dune, so you cannot see over; the best ocean views are the oceanfront units at Dunes South and Ocean Villas II where you are almost on the beach itself; the oceanfront units at The Windjammer are all whole owned rather than timeshare but you can see the beach at an angle from all units)
7) good condition of unit - All of the units at Ocean Villas I were refurbished in 2004 after Hurricane Isabel; the oceanfront building at Ocean Villas II was refurbished in 2004 after Hurricane Isabel, and all but one unit in the back building have since been refurbished by the HOA; The Windjammer has had no major refurbishment but the units are kept up fairly well; Some of the units at Dunes South have been refurbished after various natural disasters in the last five or six years, particularly oceanfront units, but some others are overdue for refurbishment
8) restaurants nearby - Ocean Villas I and Ocean Villas II have six or seven restaurants ranging from fast food to OBX standouts within walking distance; all four have a wide variety of restaurants in easy driving distance
9) wi-fi - Ocean Villas I (you might also be able to pick it up at Ocean Villas II)
10) spacious units - all four if you have a 2BR or 3BR unit, but the 1BR's at Ocean Villas I are a bit small; for size, the best are the 3BR units at Dunes South
11) nice pool - Dunes South, Ocean Villas I, The Windjammer (best pool IMHO is Dunes South; Ocean Villas II lost its pool in a nor'easter in the early months of 2003 and now gives YMCA passes to members and exchangers to use the pool at the YMCA in Kill Devil Hills)




BillH15284 said:


> We are planning a trip for summer 2009 to the Outer Banks in North Carolina, and it appears that Nags Head is the most central location for touring.  I find 5 timeshare resorts there; Dunes South, Bodie Island Beach Club, Ocean Villas I, Ocean Villas II, and The Windjammer.  Which of those resorts do TUG members prefer?  Our considerations include a nice kitchen, jacuzzi, easy access to the beach, washer-dryer in unit, TV in the bedroom, ocean view, good condition of unit and resort, restaurants nearby, wi-fi would be nice, spacious units, and a nice pool.
> 
> Also, what about the resorts in Kill Devil Hills.  Are these central enough to see all of the Outer Banks from Corolla to Ocracoke?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 11, 2007)

Bill - You asked about bedroom TV's.  There is a recent post on the Ocean Villas I website that they are in the process of installing 20 inch LCD flat panel TV's in the masterbedrooms to replace the older style TV's.


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just wanted to share that we got our trade for the end of June 2009 to Outer Banks Beach Club II.

Very happy.

anne


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 12, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> Just wanted to share that we got our trade for the end of June 2009 to Outer Banks Beach Club II.
> 
> Very happy.
> 
> anne



Good trade!  That is the highest demand resort on the OBX.  If the OP wants to go to Kill Devil Hills, it is one that he should put on his list.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 12, 2007)

Great news Bill. We really liked the area.


----------

